# 50% Off 4 Or 6 Packs At 1st Choice If You Check In Using Foursquare



## sanpedro (12/6/11)

This is a pretty good deal although the 1st choice I went to in Port Melbourne had a pretty limited range. But 4 Duvels for $11 is too good to pass up. 

You have to sign up to the foursquare application on your phone and check in when at the store. This should unlock the special and you show them at the check out. You can get this special once a day for the rest of June. http://twitpic.com/5572dk


----------



## canon1ball (12/6/11)

"foursquare"? What does it do, how does it work?


----------



## ben_sa (12/6/11)

Its a phone app, Like checking in on facewaste (facebook)

Basically lets everyoe know where you are at the moment...

EDIT: Thats actually a pretty sweet deal... i sense ill be detouring to work for the next 18 days  Hang on, the missus has an iphone... Better get her onto it! SWEET!


----------



## AussieJosh (12/6/11)

Sounds to good to be true! But ill give it a crack!  Cheers!


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/11)

That's unbelievably good. My local first choice has a massive selection, trios pistoles, duvel, TTL, chimay etc etc. Gonna download 4sq now and visit tomorrow


----------



## goomboogo (12/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Tony Abbott will know where you are, where you have been and this information will be collected for all time.
> 
> But hey - trust them - if you haven't done anything wrong, why should you worry
> 
> ...


I doubt Tony Abbott has heard of this particular application. I doubt he's heard of mobile phones or the internet.


----------



## bum (12/6/11)

They're out to get him whether they like it or not.


----------



## big_dazza27 (12/6/11)

What a waste of time that was. Went to my local 1st choice and no phone service and no gps signal = unable to check in to foursquare. Queried staff as to how it's possible and they had no idea but told me they "think" the deal is something like get a free $5 bottle of wine when you buy a bottle of Penfolds.


----------



## keifer33 (12/6/11)

Check in when you have reception and walk into the store show them the deal and pay?


----------



## sanpedro (12/6/11)

big_dazza27 said:


> What a waste of time that was. Went to my local 1st choice and no phone service and no gps signal = unable to check in to foursquare. Queried staff as to how it's possible and they had no idea but told me they "think" the deal is something like get a free $5 bottle of wine when you buy a bottle of Penfolds.



My check in didn't work either as the special didn't 'unlock' but the staff had a little foursquare sign at the counter and they just swiped the barcode reader over that instead. It is bloody annoying when staff don't know the specials that are current, it looks like 1st choice changes this special regularly maybe the bottle of wine was the old special.


----------



## canon1ball (12/6/11)

ben_sa said:


> Basically lets everyoe know where you are at the moment..


Not sure if I want that, the deal yes, but is it worth the deal? 
Everyone knowing where you are and probably guessing what you're doing at a certain address?


----------



## Acasta (12/6/11)

It could be handy if you get abducted... Also, who cares if your at 1st choice? Its just a way for them to have us advertising for them.


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/11)

Can the tin foil hat brigade keep this in topic. Great deal. If ur paranoid gir, then don't do it and be quiet. 
I'm splashing out. 4 pack of pistoles and la trapp tripple.


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/11)

canon1ball said:


> Not sure if I want that, the deal yes, but is it worth the deal?
> Everyone knowing where you are and probably guessing what you're doing at a certain address?



Well lookee here boys, what have we got here? Sweet ass little boy just where 4sq said he was going to be - You go first, Stretchy...





:blink:


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/11)

I've been asked which first choice has a great range that I've been discussing..Ringwood Victoria. Been a couple months since I was there last but they have always had a great range there. It's a huge store.


----------



## canon1ball (12/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Can the tin foil hat brigade keep this in topic.


Yes, sr! Sorry, sr!


----------



## bowser (12/6/11)

I used the voucher yesterday at Sylvania nsw, bought a 6 packk of schofferhofer for $12.

I was apparently the first person to use the voucher according to the guy at the counter. I will be going back for some more for sure, might get a 4 pack of duvel or similar.


----------



## Charst (12/6/11)

just picked up a 6 pack of leffe radieuse for $15. Bang!


----------



## ben_sa (12/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Well lookee here boys, what have we got here? Sweet ass little boy just where 4sq said he was going to be - You go first, Stretchy...
> 
> :blink:



Some dimwits ive seen "check in" to "my comfy bed"....

Click on that and it brings up a freaking google map pinpointing the address :blink:

Fook that


----------



## thelastspud (12/6/11)

I know heaps of people that check in whenever they're in the pub. 

This is the direction that checking in is going.

NSFW
checking in video


----------



## Pistol (13/6/11)

Went to North Rocks Yesterday and Today, was hoping for some Belgians or English, but they only had Aussies in 4-6 packs, grabbed an Alpha Pale Ale and a Stone and Wood.

They had an alright variety in singles, Grabbed a few, Old Engine Oil, 3 Monts off the top of the head.


----------



## np1962 (13/6/11)

Is there a 1st Choice in Melbourne City?
I will be there for a week from the 23rd and would love to get some cheap beers for late night drinks in my hotel room. Staying at Novotel on Collins.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/11)

Thanks for the heads-up. Installing it on my phone now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## humulus (13/6/11)

I dont have an i phone,will it work on an i pod touch?
:icon_cheers:


----------



## fcmcg (13/6/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Is there a 1st Choice in Melbourne City?
> I will be there for a week from the 23rd and would love to get some cheap beers for late night drinks in my hotel room. Staying at Novotel on Collins.
> Cheers
> Nige


There is one in Bay st Port Melbourne which is only 7 km from the cbd...if that helps ? Cab or tram ride ?


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/11)

Forget Ringwood. Ordinary choice now. Lots of Aussie stuff incl holgate etc but bugger all good imports now.


----------



## Jazzafish (13/6/11)

Bradley said:


> I know heaps of people that check in whenever they're in the pub.
> 
> This is the direction that checking in is going.
> 
> ...





ha ha ha ha ha

hatchback badge and vadge badge


----------



## The Giant (13/6/11)

is it 50% off only 1 6 pack at a time?
might pop in this arvo


----------



## sanpedro (13/6/11)

The Giant said:


> is it 50% off only 1 6 pack at a time?
> might pop in this arvo



Yes 1 six or four pack, per day, per store, per person I think. But there is no monitoring or swiping the voucher, they swipe a barcode that is on the counter- so you can give your phone to your mate or partner who can go straight back in the store and use it again. The places I went to they didn't even read the voucher.

I found a cluster of stores in Melbourne in the Eastern Surburbs yesterday that were pretty close and went round to 3 of them

For Melbourne people here what I found at some of the stores:

Balwyn - best I could do was S&W pacific ale, the range here was probably the smallest
Ashburton - Coopers vintage ale, good range of English beers (but not in 4 or 6 packs)
Chadstone - knappstein lager. The girl in front of me used her discount to get a sixer of Bud, still overpriced  

The problem with most of the foreign beers is they don't display a 4 or 6 pack price, next time I'm going to ask if they allow the deal if you buy 6 of the same thing, but I wouldn't be suprised if thats not allowable.


----------



## Harry Volting (13/6/11)

so how do we use it if we don't have a web enabled phone?


----------



## sanpedro (13/6/11)

Harry Volting said:


> so how do we use it if we don't have a web enabled phone?



I don't think you can use foursquare without a web enabled phone.


----------



## Golani51 (13/6/11)

canon1ball said:


> Not sure if I want that, the deal yes, but is it worth the deal?
> Everyone knowing where you are and probably guessing what you're doing at a certain address?



You have the option of not sharing with friends. I just went there, got a Coopers vintage 6er for $12 (radiuse tomorrow), and didn't use facebook. Used a gmail account instead.

Great deal. I think you can do it once at each store.


----------



## Golani51 (13/6/11)

sanpedro said:


> Y
> For Melbourne people here what I found at some of the stores:
> 
> Balwyn - best I could do was S&W pacific ale, the range here was probably the smallest
> ...




The radiuse you can get a 6er of. It doesn't come as a 6-pack, but gives the 6 pack price on the tag. You just grab 6 of them.
Same with most of them.

R


----------



## Golani51 (13/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> The radiuse you can get a 6er of (Ashburton). It doesn't come as a 6-pack, but gives the 6 pack price on the tag. You just grab 6 of them.
> Same with most of them.
> 
> R


----------



## Peteoz77 (13/6/11)

Apparently, you can log in to any store.. without going to the store. You can also save screen shots, and send them to other people that are NOT registered on 4square and they just display the screen shot of being logged in to that address... Probably not legal.. but it works very well I am told....


----------



## DU99 (13/6/11)

foursquare works on android and blackberry... .NigeP62 stores listed below close to the city..public transport goes past the door
1st Choice 120 Bay St Port Melbourne (03) 9644 3500 3.6kms (Bus No 250 - Garden City - La Trobe University)
1st Choice 320 Epsom Rd Ascot Vale (03) 9371 4000 5.6kms (Tram No 57 - West Maribyrnong - City Elizabeth St )
1st Choice Mt Alexander Rd & Homer St Moonee Ponds (03) 9373 5100 6.4kms
1st Choice Toorak Road & Tooronga Road Glen Iris (03) 9828 1100 8.0 kms


----------



## Northside Novice (13/6/11)

coopers vintage ale x 6 $12.50 cannon hill
punk ipa x 4 $9 waterloo hotel valley
leffe blonde x 6 lutwyche

in one hour ! very good deal ! wish all the beer they stock where available in 4 or 6 pack option, most really good ones are single or carton format only . but still cant complain at all. looks like my beer cellar is going to get a rather large intake this month !

wonder if uncle dans will match this offer ? might be worth a try ?


----------



## AussieJosh (13/6/11)

We just went to 1ts Choice on North East road. There was no Moo Brew Or Vintage ale  Ended up getting a sixer of Hofbrau and LC pilsner.


----------



## Dazza88 (13/6/11)

Thanks northside, wondered where I could get leffe 6 packs. Got a 4 pack of knappstein reserve lager at morayfield. Mostly aussie beer in 4 or 6 packs there. How much business are these guys going to do this month? Surely this is at or below cost.


----------



## Northside Novice (13/6/11)

DazDog said:


> Thanks northside, wondered where I could get leffe 6 packs. Got a 4 pack of knappstein reserve lager at morayfield. Mostly aussie beer in 4 or 6 packs there. How much business are these guys going to do this month? Surely this is at or below cost.




the leffe was six single bottles but they did have a six pack price of $29.99 on the shelf so it worked. had some raduse too. 
yes does seem very cheap or are we just paying way too much usually?


----------



## Dazza88 (13/6/11)

Cool, getting the radiuese.


----------



## outbreak (13/6/11)

humulus said:


> I dont have an i phone,will it work on an i pod touch?
> :icon_cheers:



Wifi?


----------



## Northside Novice (13/6/11)

i used iphone 3gs which can use wifi but i guess as long as you can download the application four square and use it in the shop then many devices should work .


----------



## sinkas (13/6/11)

I jsut got it to work on my non iphone nokia Nsomething


----------



## DU99 (13/6/11)

it works on android and blackberry


----------



## Charst (13/6/11)

Happpened to be down in Mornington today and despite "checking in" foursquare wouldn't unlock the deal on the iPhone, the staff argued with me that it must be my service provider and they needed to see the unlock screen, the store manager came and i had to show him i had checked in and then they said they wouldn't normally allow it but they would this time. Crap.

I grabbed 4 separate leffe blondes as that had a 4 pack price tag and then the cheeky prick tried to tell me that was no go cause it the deal wouldn't work without a cardboard pack barcode. So i argued about it not being my fault there system was crap and they shouldn't have a 4 pack price if you can buy a 4 pack. 

After a half hour ordeal walked out with 4 leffe blonde for $10.

Lot of bullsh*t as there is a first choice right next to work i'll be badgering staff again tomorrow.

anyone had any luck getting say beers that only have Pricetags that say "Each" ala London Pride?


----------



## Dazza88 (13/6/11)

nuh, i don't think they will sell anything that doesn't have 4 or 6 pack price tag. Some comments above about this. 

I noticed a few of the English Beers are now sold by the "8 pack" which is new to me at my local 1st Choice. I wonder if if had anything to do with the current sale.


----------



## stillscottish (14/6/11)

Called in on the way home yesterday. Got 6 loose Leffe Radiuese for $15 without question but they did have a sixpack price on the shelf. 
Nokia Foursquare app freezes when checking in (known Foursquare issue atm) but they gave me the price when I showed them me checking in and the resultant freeze.

I'll be back!!!


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

stillscottish said:


> Called in on the way home yesterday. Got 6 loose Leffe Radiuese for $15 without question but they did have a sixpack price on the shelf.
> Nokia Foursquare app freezes when checking in (known Foursquare issue atm) but they gave me the price when I showed them me checking in and the resultant freeze.
> 
> I'll be back!!!



Quick - stock up for another Belgian beer dinner


----------



## stillscottish (14/6/11)

winkle said:


> Quick - stock up for another Belgian beer dinner



Piss off, they're all mine. THEY'RE ALL MINE I SAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxd (14/6/11)

just signed up will check out Chaddy and Ashburton tomorrow.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/6/11)

quite funny how first choice probly thought this would be a good promotion to get rid of some vb and the like befor tax time

but now looks like they are gonna get rheemed and plunded of their finest bounty!

i just hope they have enough good stuff to go round


----------



## Charst (14/6/11)

not sure i agree, they know they can move a 6 pack of Vic but it may be 6 months for a sixer of Grand Ridge Bitter...
I think it might be a craft cleanout before tax time.




northside novice said:


> quite funny how first choice probly thought this would be a good promotion to get rid of some vb and the like befor tax time
> 
> but now looks like they are gonna get rheemed and plunded of their finest bounty!
> 
> i just hope they have enough good stuff to go round


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

stillscottish said:


> Piss off, they're all mine. THEY'RE ALL MINE I SAY !!!!!!!!!



Greedy bastard  

Sh*t its almost worth getting another phone


----------



## Northside Novice (14/6/11)

Charst said:


> not sure i agree, they know they can move a 6 pack of Vic but it may be 6 months for a sixer of Grand Ridge Bitter...
> I think it might be a craft cleanout before tax time.




true, might have to check the bb dates


----------



## The Giant (14/6/11)

6 leffe blondes for $15
Happy days

Wanted the radieus but they only had 5 bottles 
As long as it has a 6 or 4 pk price on the shelf u can get it


----------



## AussieJosh (14/6/11)

Has anyone had any luck with Dans matching this offer? As far as i know we only have two 1st choice's here in Adelaide, and the one near me does not have an amazing range, If Dans could do the same deal that would be sweet!


----------



## Golani51 (14/6/11)

Charst said:


> Happpened to be down in Mornington today and despite "checking in" foursquare wouldn't unlock the deal on the iPhone, the staff argued with me that it must be my service provider and they needed to see the unlock screen, the store manager came and i had to show him i had checked in and then they said they wouldn't normally allow it but they would this time. Crap.
> 
> I grabbed 4 separate leffe blondes as that had a 4 pack price tag and then the cheeky prick tried to tell me that was no go cause it the deal wouldn't work without a cardboard pack barcode. So i argued about it not being my fault there system was crap and they shouldn't have a 4 pack price if you can buy a 4 pack.
> 
> ...



1. Singles are not included in the deal.
2. I was told yesterday that Leffe doesn't come in cardboard packs. The manager said I should grab 6 loose ones and that it will constitute a 6-pack. I did it today. The problem is they have lots of new, young staff with not much knowledge of the shop, beer or the whole 4sq thing.


----------



## Golani51 (14/6/11)

The Giant said:


> 6 leffe blondes for $15
> Happy days
> 
> Wanted the radieus but they only had 5 bottles
> As long as it has a 6 or 4 pk price on the shelf u can get it



How did you get 6 blondes for $15?? It comes as a 4- pack. Only the radiuse come as a six- pack for $15


----------



## AussieJosh (15/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> How did you get 6 blondes for $15?? It comes as a 4- pack. Only the radiuse come as a six- pack for $15




I think it comes down to the people serving you dont really give a shit. They just get there hourly pay and do what they feel they got to do. The did not even look at my phones promotion, He just activated the promotion and was going to give me both 6 packs at half price, but my girl steped in and said she was getting the other. I guess it just depends on who you get?


----------



## Pennywise (15/6/11)

No good for me, the FC at my local only sells out of date or infected beers. I've asked them to start stocking fresh ones, but I don't hold any hope


----------



## DU99 (15/6/11)

checked my store out at caroline spring's..they have plenty of stock..mountaingoat,holgate,leff..plus other's..i got mountain goat steam


----------



## Pennywise (15/6/11)

Yeah, that's my local....

Edit: Over the last few month's I think I've returned 50% of the beers I've bought there, gushers, oxidised local beers. How often do you shop there DU99? And have you had the same issues?


----------



## megs80 (15/6/11)

Just picked up my sixer of radiuese for $15 from maroubra


----------



## DU99 (15/6/11)

second time for me..no issues yet..i got mine out the fridge..very helpful as the foursq didnt work..sometimes i use moonee pond's store..


----------



## The Giant (15/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> How did you get 6 blondes for $15?? It comes as a 4- pack. Only the radiuse come as a six- pack for $15






AussieJosh said:


> I think it comes down to the people serving you dont really give a shit. They just get there hourly pay and do what they feel they got to do. The did not even look at my phones promotion, He just activated the promotion and was going to give me both 6 packs at half price, but my girl steped in and said she was getting the other. I guess it just depends on who you get?



I went to the Lutwche store in Brisbane.

On the shelf it had all the bottles loose, i actually went to open the carton but they were loose in there to

On the shelf it said leffe blonde $8 single, $29.99 6pack and $100 or whatever for carton
The radieuse was the exact same price.

I agree though that it sometimes comes down to who serves u. I've gone twice now and the 2nd time all i had to say is 4 square and they were like yeah cool whatever here u go hahaha


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

Charst said:


> not sure i agree, they know they can move a 6 pack of Vic but it may be 6 months for a sixer of Grand Ridge Bitter...
> I think it might be a craft cleanout before tax time.



Met the Grand Ridge rep today in Ashburton. He told me about a Wet Hopped Oatmeal Ale (W.H.O.A!) 4.5%that is about to come out. 
He said the Moonshine and likes are not available at 1st Choice as they don't clear through it like the usual lagers, ales, etc


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

The Giant said:


> I went to the Lutwche store in Brisbane.
> 
> On the shelf it had all the bottles loose, i actually went to open the carton but they were loose in there to
> 
> ...



I got a 6er of Radiuse earlier today for $13. Apparently they gave me the wrong discount and because they aren't sold there ion cartons (but loose), the manager was called (they all seem to be new employees) to sort it out and did it manually, giving me a further50% off the sale they initially gave by accident I think. Either way, awesome stuff.


----------



## fcmcg (15/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> Met the Grand Ridge rep today in Ashburton. He told me about a Wet Hopped Oatmeal Ale (W.H.O.A!) 4.5%that is about to come out.
> He said the Moonshine and likes are not available at 1st Choice as they don't clear through it like the usual lagers, ales, etc


The W.H.O.A is out bloke...
Saw it at Thirsty Camel ( yeah i know..whooda thunk-it ) in Seddon (vic) which has a fantastic range of craft beers and ciders !


----------



## adryargument (15/6/11)

Grabbed 4 x Duvels today at lunch, and 6x Pepperjacks and 4x Punk IPA's last night on the way home.

Definitely going to stop by every evening on the way home from work :icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

adryargument said:


> Grabbed 4 x Duvels today at lunch, and 6x Pepperjacks and 4x Punk IPA's last night on the way home.
> 
> Definitely going to stop by every evening on the way home from work :icon_cheers:



Where did you find the Duvel? I cannot get any at the south Melbourne, Chaddie or Warrigal Road stores.


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> The W.H.O.A is out bloke...
> Saw it at Thirsty Camel ( yeah i know..whooda thunk-it ) in Seddon (vic) which has a fantastic range of craft beers and ciders !



What did you think of it? Anything special?


----------



## QldKev (15/6/11)

sinkas said:


> I jsut got it to work on my non iphone nokia Nsomething



how do you go about setting it up, do i need to visit the site from the phone?

I've just registered a twiter account (someone else has QldKev)

QldKev


----------



## Amin (15/6/11)

AussieJosh said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Dans matching this offer? As far as i know we only have two 1st choice's here in Adelaide, and the one near me does not have an amazing range, If Dans could do the same deal that would be sweet!


I imagine they'd reject it as a online offer



> Excludes trade buyers, online offers, online auction sites, duty free, liquidation or clearance sales.



http://danmurphys.com.au/help/price-guarantee-content


----------



## sinkas (15/6/11)

QldKev said:


> how do you go about setting it up, do i need to visit the site from the phone?
> 
> I've just registered a twiter account (someone else has QldKev)
> 
> QldKev



You have to downlaod it from teh nokia OVI store, its free,


----------



## sinkas (15/6/11)

well despite my initial misgivings, I ended up trying the software at my local 1st choice, Bicton WA, what a shithole, beer covered in dust, under flouro lights, no leffe, or duvel, no hop hog or coopers vintage, a right beer wasteland, could not find a thing I could be bothered drinking, so gave up


----------



## DU99 (15/6/11)

will check Moonee ponds store friday


----------



## mwd (15/6/11)

sinkas said:


> well despite my initial misgivings, I ended up trying the software at my local 1st choice, Bicton WA, what a shithole, beer covered in dust, under flouro lights, no leffe, or duvel, no hop hog or coopers vintage, a right beer wasteland, could not find a thing I could be bothered drinking, so gave up



Yeh sounds just like a clone of Cairns FC crap selection these days used to have a good choice at one time. Now it is Dan's that have the best choice.


----------



## schooey (15/6/11)

You can also get it as an app from the itunes store if you're iphonic....(not sure if previously mentioned, cant be arsed scrolling back)

Worked at Glendale NSW today, sixer of Leffe Radieuse and a sixer of Vintage (thanks wife)


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

It seems that Leffe Radiuse and Coopers Vintage are the way to go at 1st Choice. Some managed to score Duvel, but I haven't been lucky enough yet. Anyone come across it in Melb, please let me know.

R


----------



## Northside Novice (15/6/11)

The Giant said:


> 6 leffe blondes for $15
> Happy days
> 
> Wanted the radieus but they only had 5 bottles
> As long as it has a 6 or 4 pk price on the shelf u can get it




those same five were stil there tonight ! so i got 4 x duvel . the beer cellar is growing nicely .


if you can get to keperra store , they have quite a few radieus as well as the usual suspects


----------



## QldKev (15/6/11)

sinkas said:


> You have to downlaod it from teh nokia OVI store, its free,



Thanks that worked, first app I have every downloaded on it B) 

QldKev


----------



## fcmcg (15/6/11)

Seems Port Melbourne has had a seeing too...
The bloke told me he'd served 5 customers today...
There was 2 Leffe's left...
One Duvel left...
I got 4 x 500ml English Abbot Ale's for $15...
Off to Flemington one tomoz....
Happy Days !!


----------



## DU99 (15/6/11)

ferg..might as well check moonee pond's it's just down the road


----------



## fcmcg (15/6/11)

DU99 said:


> ferg..might as well check moonee pond's it's just down the road


No it aint...
The Ascot vale Rd one is 2.3 kilometres closer to me....unless i go to them both...now THERE is an idea...


----------



## sanpedro (15/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> managed to score Duvel, but I haven't been lucky enough yet. Anyone come across it in Melb, please let me know.


I've only got them at Port Melbourne, but there was only one more bottle left. Haven't seen them at Frankston ( not worth a visit terrible range and 25% more expensive than other stores, Pacific Ale $20 a sixer), Ashburton, Balwyn, Tooronga, Chadstone. It's a shame as it and leffe look to be the only Belgians that comes as a 4/6 pack.. unlike Chimay.


----------



## stillscottish (15/6/11)

And so the AHB Locusts continue to strip the First Choice shelves bare......... :kooi:


----------



## fcmcg (15/6/11)

stillscottish said:


> And so the AHB Locusts continue to strip the First Choice shelves bare......... :kooi:


I didn't have the heart to tell the poor numpti behind the counter that it was all over the interweb :beerbang:


----------



## Golani51 (15/6/11)

It looks like I'll hit chaddie and Ashburton again tomorrow. 

Can anyone recommend some beers that are real standouts? I have plenty of Coopers vintage, Leffe radiuse, and schoffhofer. Something strong, tasty and preferably hoppy. Endeavour Pale Ale and Amber Ale 2010 Reserve anything decent?


----------



## fcmcg (16/6/11)

DU99 said:


> ferg..might as well check moonee pond's it's just down the road


Come on Steve...I know you bought some steam ale but how about you try something outside the ordinary !


----------



## DU99 (16/6/11)

they had some of that leffe at caroline spring's..


----------



## fcmcg (16/6/11)

DU99 said:


> they had some of that leffe at caroline spring's..


Some of THAT leffe lol 
I'm going out today to quote a job and i might just do the circuit of first choice whilst I'm out . Had a couple of the Abbots ale I bough last night and it has a wonderful sweet caramel note as well some nice nuttiness on the palate ..thanks first choice for helping me continue to educate my palate and try new beers..cheap !


----------



## DU99 (16/6/11)

leffe blonde and tripel plenty of stock..no abbot's ale


----------



## fcmcg (16/6/11)

I got some Leffe radieuse from First choice Epsom rd and a 4 pack of Punk Ipa from the Moonee Ponds store..almost got 8 Youngs London Ale untill the girl said "oh it's actually only 4 & 6 packs " when she was scanning it thru lol


----------



## Paul H (16/6/11)

FC Mansfield on Wecker Rd is barren except for a few Leffe's

Cheers

Paul


----------



## argon (16/6/11)

Paul H said:


> FC Mansfield on Wecker Rd is barren except for a few Leffe's
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Yeah that's my local 1st choice... nothing but junk at that one. I don't think the one attached to the Newnham is any better.


----------



## big78sam (16/6/11)

Has anyone tried this with a windows phone. The link to download the app takes me to the page to download Zune but this seems to only have a zune
download for windows mobile 7, not the previous version...


----------



## stillscottish (16/6/11)

1st Choice Keperra. Grabbed some Leffe as most of the Pommie ones are 8 pack (as previously mentioned).
Checkout girl says - foursquare, no problem, but scanned them all separately and gave me the 20% off price. I said what about the half price offer and she said that's only for beers not covered by their current 20% off foreign beer offer. 
10 min standoff ensues because they don't have details of the offer to hand.
Manager eventually looks up a six pack code in a book and offer goes through.

It's getting to be a pain in the arse continually explaining an offer they should be familiar with by now.

Campbell


----------



## bowser (17/6/11)

Went back for my second round, 6 pack of Leffe Radieuse, the lady originally scanned it as individuals which came to $29, after a bit of stuffing around and actually scanning the 6 pack code from the book it i walked out a happy man.

They also had the Leffe Vieille which i hadnt seen before in any bottle shops, i might get that next time. Has anybody had this one?

First Choice Sylvania NSW


----------



## winkle (17/6/11)

stillscottish said:


> 1st Choice Keperra. Grabbed some Leffe as most of the Pommie ones are 8 pack (as previously mentioned).
> Checkout girl says - foursquare, no problem, but scanned them all separately and gave me the 20% off price. I said what about the half price offer and she said that's only for beers not covered by their current 20% off foreign beer offer.
> 10 min standoff ensues because they don't have details of the offer to hand.
> Manager eventually looks up a six pack code in a book and offer goes through.
> ...



What, have you stipped the Lutwyche one's shelves bare already? 

Edit: I'll have a look and see if the Toowong one is de-flooded yet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/11)

went to the Sippy Downs store yesterday (which had an excellent range of international beers a year ago) looking forward to getting 4 pack of la trappe or something, and they had sweet FA on offer. the entire international section had been replaced by 3 pallets of megaswill. Boo.


----------



## gunbrew (17/6/11)

Thanks for posting this deal.
I bought a 6 pack of Little Creatures Bright Ale for $7.95 at Maroubra NSW.
Cheers.


----------



## yeungnut (17/6/11)

You can print out the add and take it into Dans.
They price match.
Got a 6 pack of Grimbergen for $12.50
Sweet!

Cheers,

CILA


----------



## lespaul (17/6/11)

CILA Brews said:


> You can print out the add and take it into Dans.
> They price match.
> Got a 6 pack of Grimbergen for $12.50
> Sweet!
> ...



Just did the exact same after getting a 4 pack of leffe blonde from 1st choice $10.
They said that dans dont usually honour an online offer though, but they let me get it today.
massive score


----------



## azrebb (17/6/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> went to the Sippy Downs store yesterday (which had an excellent range of international beers a year ago) looking forward to getting 4 pack of la trappe or something, and they had sweet FA on offer. the entire international section had been replaced by 3 pallets of megaswill. Boo.



Thanks for the info. I was going to head there over the weekend but now I don't need to bother!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/11)

all they had was schofferhofer and some dustly looking paulaner.


----------



## Dazza88 (17/6/11)

Liam, is the maroochy store better? the craft beer selection a month back as pretty decent (at least aussie beers). 


might have to print the add out and visit dan's tomoro.


----------



## sanpedro (17/6/11)

CILA Brews said:


> You can print out the add and take it into Dans.
> They price match.
> Got a 6 pack of Grimbergen for $12.50
> Sweet!
> ...




Nice work - I might give this a try to tap into Dan's bigger range.

Out of interest was Grimbergen something that 1st choice may have stocked. or did they just accept the offer at face value i.e. it applies to any 4/6 pack at 1st choice, therefore Dans will let you have any 4/6 pack they stock.


----------



## lespaul (17/6/11)

sanpedro said:


> Nice work - I might give this a try to tap into Dan's bigger range.
> 
> Out of interest was Grimbergen something that 1st choice may have stocked. or did they just accept the offer at face value i.e. it applies to any 4/6 pack at 1st choice, therefore Dans will let you have any 4/6 pack they stock.



as I said above, they were unlikely to take the offer because it was an online one. But they take the offer as it stands. Any 6 pack for half price


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/11)

DazDog said:


> Liam, is the maroochy store better? the craft beer selection a month back as pretty decent (at least aussie beers).


didn't get a chance to go to that one so not sure. It'll be worth a look.


----------



## Golani51 (21/6/11)

lespaul said:


> as I said above, they were unlikely to take the offer because it was an online one. But they take the offer as it stands. Any 6 pack for half price



I went to Dans near Monash Uni and they wouldn't as it was an 'internet offer'. Dans in Brighton said they would do the 20% deal but the manager I spoke to was clueless and had not understanding on the half- price deal. In the clouds she was.

R


----------



## bum (21/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> the manager I spoke to was clueless and had not understanding on the half- price deal. In the clouds she was.


The manager of a Dan Murphy's wasn't familiar with the somewhat unusual offer made by another business? They should fire the silly cow!


----------



## Snowdog (21/6/11)

I went into my local Dan's here in Holland Park and bought a couple 6-packs of Samuel Adams Boston Lager, and it came to $20. Thought it was a mistake but he said they were "doing a twofer" on them. I think it had something to do with this.


----------



## Golani51 (21/6/11)

Snowdog said:


> I went into my local Dan's here in Holland Park and bought a couple 6-packs of Samuel Adams Boston Lager, and it came to $20. Thought it was a mistake but he said they were "doing a twofer" on them. I think it had something to do with this.



I am curious what makes this an 'internet deal'. The only thing internet is the token. I think Dans just wants to ride it out without getting through the stock at such a low price. There does not seem to be any real agreement among the various Dans. Some give it, some don't, some one- off......


----------



## chrisso81 (21/6/11)

This deal is just awesome, 4 visits and I've picked up a mixed slab of Little Creatures Bright and Pale Ale for $32. Bargain if ever I saw one.


----------



## argon (24/6/11)

6 pack of white rabbit dark for a tenner... Happy days


----------



## thesunsettree (24/6/11)

bum said:


> The manager of a Dan Murphy's wasn't familiar with the somewhat unusual offer made by another business? They should fire the silly cow!


Any business operator unfamiliar with the competitive position of their most active business aggressor possibly should be fired. Thus your point is??


----------



## bum (24/6/11)

Pretty much all of the feedback in this thread is that the employees of the actual store presenting the offer don't even understand it so why the **** should the competition? Also I think you'll find that this one (actually very small and gimmicky) offer could hardly be considered their competitive position and if you're in any sort of position where you should be using those terms it is actually you who should be getting the sack.

Did I say something nasty to you at some point? I'm sorry if my words on a screen hurt your vagina.


----------



## thesunsettree (24/6/11)

bum said:


> Pretty much all of the feedback in this thread is that the employees of the actual store presenting the offer don't even understand it so why the **** should the competition? Also I think you'll find that this one (actually very small and gimmicky) offer could hardly be considered their competitive position and if you're in any sort of position where you should be using those terms it is actually you who should be getting the sack.
> 
> Did I say something nasty to you at some point? I'm sorry if my words on a screen hurt your vagina.


So very obvious you have had nothing to do with business. Either that or you are just ******* useless at it.


----------



## felten (24/6/11)

aspy much?


----------



## bum (24/6/11)

thesunsettree said:


> So very obvious you have had nothing to do with business. Either that or you are just ******* useless at it.


Okay, let's talk seriously about this.

Let's look at the issue I disputed...(just go read it)...okay, now tell me how you post fits in with that in any way, shape or form. Are you suggesting that the manager of a Dan Murphy's branch has any sway over the company's competitive direction? Otherwise, I don't know what you're getting at. A manager at Dan Murphy's does what he or she is ******* told - if they are not told about 1st Choice Liquor's promotions then the only way they'll bother to find out about it is if they're after a cheap sixer.

Now, take your butt-hurt elsewhere. Or at least bottle it up until I am actually wrong - it'll feel much more rewarding that way.


----------



## thesunsettree (24/6/11)

bum said:


> Okay, let's talk seriously about this.
> 
> Let's look at the issue I disputed...(just go read it)...okay, now tell me how you post fits in with that in any way, shape or form. Are you suggesting that the manager of a Dan Murphy's branch has any sway over the company's competitive direction? Otherwise, I don't know what you're getting at. A manager at Dan Murphy's does what he or she is ******* told - if they are not told about 1st Choice Liquor's promotions then the only way they'll bother to find out about it is if they're after a cheap sixer.
> 
> Now, take your butt-hurt elsewhere. Or at least bottle it up until I am actually wrong - it'll feel much more rewarding that way.


Refer to my previous post. You either have no experience in business, or are shit at it. I for many years worked for the same company that owns dan murphys, and as a manager it was my responsibilty at all times to be aware of my competitive position. And if i wasnt management would swiftly make me aware of it and i would be disciplined accordingly. Anything else to add bum?


----------



## fcmcg (24/6/11)

Children..do you both need a slap ?? 
Get on board the cheap beer FFS
Ferg


----------



## bowser (25/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Children..do you both need a slap ??
> Get on board the cheap beer FFS
> Ferg



Yep who cares, I have been 4 times now, 4 schofferhofers, 6 leffe radiouse, 6 leffe cuvees and 4 duvels. Happy days

My brother has been about 10 times, 3 stores in a day.

Loving the deal and hope its not the last


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/11)

they've started actually checking the screenshots now. deal code, time of check in etc.


----------



## winkle (25/6/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> they've started actually checking the screenshots now. deal code, time of check in etc.



sunsettree strikes again.......................


----------



## thesunsettree (25/6/11)

​


winkle said:


> sunsettree strikes again.......................


And......................


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/11)

Ignoring the vagina monologues above...

Been to 3 diff stores and both had an appalling selection not worth buying from. Very dissapointing. Must get to dans and try them.


----------



## Golani51 (26/6/11)

Actually, Bay Street in Port Melbourne has a pretty awesome range. around 30 Duvel left, plus I got a couple sixers of Grandge Ridge Moonshine for 19.50 instead of the usual $39, Duvel, french stuff, belgians(leffe etc), and some others. It is definitely the best of the 1st Choice family. Be there every day till the end of the month......counting down.
I suggest you guys head there if close enough.


----------



## Golani51 (26/6/11)

Actually, Bay Street in Port Melbourne has a pretty awesome range. around 30 Duvel left, plus I got a couple sixers of Grandge Ridge Moonshine for 19.50 instead of the usual $39, Duvel, french stuff, belgians(leffe etc), and some others. It is definitely the best of the 1st Choice family. Be there every day till the end of the month......counting down.
I suggest you guys head there if close enough.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/11)

You can say that again


----------



## Northside Novice (26/6/11)

anyone heard or know if the toowong store is open yet ? thinking they may have full stocks ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/11)

wasn't open last weekend.


----------



## Northside Novice (27/6/11)

tried uncle dans at chermside tonight and ........ yes! they matched the deal and even took off another dollar !!! wtf ? chickie babe at the desk rang the manager looked at the voucher on my phone and that was it.

so i had to get a six pack of grand ridge limited release Moonshine dark scotch ale didnt i ? , price $36 a six pack!! got one for $17 

now i just hope i like it? :icon_drool2: 

only 3 days left


----------



## stillscottish (27/6/11)

Had the usual confusion at the checkout today. The manager had to come and tell the assistant what to do. He also said to me he's had people coming in and buying 6 packs of gold etc with the offer and he tells them not to be so stupid, go and get some German stuff while it's cheap.


----------



## sanpedro (27/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> Actually, Bay Street in Port Melbourne has a pretty awesome range.



I agree its the best of the Melbourne stores. Went back there and had a closer look last week and noticed they had restocked with heaps of Duvel and also had some Canadian Unibroue belgian style beers. They are not with the foreign beers but near the Aussie micros. Picked up a 4 pack of Trois Pistoles dark strong ale for $10. They stock about 2 or 3 of the unibroue range in 4 packs Blanch de Chambly and one other, but were running low. 

Also speaking of Grand Ridge, Frankston store ha 6 pack of Supershine barley wine....and not much else


----------



## Golani51 (27/6/11)

sanpedro said:


> I agree its the best of the Melbourne stores. Went back there and had a closer look last week and noticed they had restocked with heaps of Duvel and also had some Canadian Unibroue belgian style beers. They are not with the foreign beers but near the Aussie micros. Picked up a 4 pack of Trois Pistoles dark strong ale for $10. They stock about 2 or 3 of the unibroue range in 4 packs Blanch de Chambly and one other, but were running low.
> 
> Also speaking of Grand Ridge, Frankston store ha 6 pack of Supershine barley wine....and not much else


I got the last Chambly, last 2 Moonshine, and a Holgates ESB there. Starting to run low due to me I think. They have Duvels and some other stuff, mainly Aussie micros in 6ers.
Nice range of Belgian beers too. Will be back for the next couple days to see what else is around. 

For anyone who knows the stock there, what would you recommend trying?? Unibroue? Trois Pistoles? Anything else?


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (28/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> I got the last Chambly, last 2 Moonshine, and a Holgates ESB there. Starting to run low due to me I think. They have Duvels and some other stuff, mainly Aussie micros in 6ers.
> Nice range of Belgian beers too. Will be back for the next couple days to see what else is around.
> 
> For anyone who knows the stock there, what would you recommend trying?? Unibroue? Trois Pistoles? Anything else?


Anything Unibroue, buy it all... if you don't like it, I'll buy it off you! Can't buy the stuff up in Qld anymore, all sold out.

I love this offer, and the fact that Dans will match it...I've been pillaging my local Dans. 1.5 cases of Duvel, a case of Delerium Tremens, 3/4 case of Moonshine and 4 pack of Leffe Blonde - then the next time they realised they don't have a 4 or 6 pack code for it so I was denied. I sooo wish I could get some Unibroue beers :-(


----------



## Mikedub (28/6/11)

I said to the guy at 1st choice, "hey, I'm missing out because I dont have an interweb phone, is this what has become of society?" 
he said , "Umm... yeah, thats $17.50"


----------



## jakub76 (28/6/11)

Finally got my arse into gear and jumped on this one. 1st Choice then Dan Murphy's - who honoured the deal.
Happy Days


----------



## kocken42 (28/6/11)

I've been 5 times now...

Schofferhoffer Kristalweizen - 6 pack
Gauloise Ambre - 4 pack
White Rabbit Dark Ale - 6 pack
Feral Brewery Hop Hog - 4 pack
James Squires Golden Ale - 6 pack (for SWMBO)

Hopefully go again tonight, tomorrow and Thursday!

You just cant beat these prices.

Also, I went to a different store when I purchased the JSGA and spent 15 minutes browsing what I thought was their entire beer collection. I was pretty dissapointed with the poor range of beers...I grabbed the JSGA to compare to my DSGA homebrew and started to walk to the checkout. Then in the corner of my eye I saw some Belgium Ale's in 750ml bottles...the expensive (and generally international) beer was placed in an entire different section of the store. They had quite a good range!

So if you go to a 1st Choice and think they have a cruddy range, check twice that you haven't missed the good stuff.


----------



## Golani51 (28/6/11)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Anything Unibroue, buy it all... if you don't like it, I'll buy it off you! Can't buy the stuff up in Qld anymore, all sold out.
> 
> I love this offer, and the fact that Dans will match it...I've been pillaging my local Dans. 1.5 cases of Duvel, a case of Delerium Tremens, 3/4 case of Moonshine and 4 pack of Leffe Blonde - then the next time they realised they don't have a 4 or 6 pack code for it so I was denied. I sooo wish I could get some Unibroue beers :-(



Dans around here wont match it as it is an "Internet Deal". I think this is the case for all melbourne.
Hard to find Duvel outside of Port Melbourne sadly. Delerium Tremens does not come in anything but a single (maybe a case but no 4 or 6 packs in Melbourne First Choice- someone please correct me if I am wrong). 
Lovin' it.


----------



## Northside Novice (28/6/11)

dans albany creek matched it today happy days


----------



## stillscottish (29/6/11)

Had to park outside Dans at Kippa Ring tonight and thought I'd give it a crack.

Do you match 1st choice offers says I.
How about the 1/2 price 6 pack says I.
Yes says check out person, show me proof.
Whips out me phone, voila!
Gets sixer of Duvel off shelf.
$49!! says she, for a six pack???
Yes.
Let me talk to my supervisor.
He says never heard of this,let me talk to the Manager.
Manager arrives and banter ensues......
Let me phone someone says he.
waiting
waiting
waiting.........
We don't normally but this time we will says he.
Yay!!!!

Maybe I should hit them up again before work tomorrow. <_<


----------



## adryargument (29/6/11)

Been every work day since the day i heard of it, lucky there's parking outside the local on the way home from work...
The missus and i grab one each.

Brewdog Punk IPA
Brewdog Trashy Blonde
Duvel
Pepperjack
Beez Kneez
Pilsner Urquell
Mountain Goat Steam Ale
Mountain Goat Hightail
James Squire IPA
James Squire Porter
Alpha Pale Ale
Big Helga
fat Yak
Vale Ale Pale Ale
Bighead
Schofferhofer Kristalwiezen
Schofferhofer Hefeweizen
Montieths Golden
Leffe Blonde
Leffe Radieuse
Pepperjack
Lil Creatures Pale
Stone & Wood Pacific
Murrays Nirvana
Murrays Whale Ale
Endeaver Pale
Endeavour Brown Ale
Wicked Wit Bier
Williams Pale Ale

+ a few i have probably missed.

The beer shelf is absolutely stocked!
Great Deal.

Edit: However it is a struggle for euro beers due to the 'single bottle' only.


----------



## DU99 (29/6/11)

went to port melbourne,has a different range compared to moonee ponds..got holgate temptress


----------



## fcmcg (29/6/11)

DU99 said:


> went to port melbourne,very limited range..got holgate temptress


You reckon ? They had several English beers , Duvel , Leffe , Baltika Dark as well as heaps of Aussie micro's when i was there tonight... I even got some Timmemans Gueze Lambic at 50% off too , as they were outta date ! 
Happy Days


----------



## DU99 (29/6/11)

already got some leffe,trying caroline spring's tomorrow...


----------



## Northside Novice (29/6/11)

adryargument said:


> Been every work day since the day i heard of it, lucky there's parking outside the local on the way home from work...
> The missus and i grab one each.
> 
> Brewdog Punk IPA
> ...



yes i caught the bug too! need new beer cellar, probably went a bit ott but hey half price is half price, isnt it?


----------



## adryargument (29/6/11)

Couple there i'm missing :icon_cheers: 
Pretty much emptied the one near me!


----------



## Northside Novice (29/6/11)

adryargument said:


> Couple there i'm missing :icon_cheers:
> Pretty much emptied the one near me!



mate I've been like a bitch on heat ! been to nearly every store in bris at least once  might try to pick up 4 x pacific ale tomorrow to finish off :chug:


----------



## sanpedro (29/6/11)

Yeah its been an awesome deal, I had a look at previous 4square deals and the last beer one was not as generous April : Get $5 off ANY 2 six packs of beer with every daily check-in. 

Looks like the easiest way to keep track is to just check their twitter feed on 1st of the month to see if they have a decent special for that monthl:

http://twitter.com/#!/1stchoiceliquor

Until the next time I can delete Foursquare off my phone.  

I only did one Dan Murphy's price match at the Brighton store, they refused 'as head office had not told them' to match this deal, I said thats not one of the rules in your policy. They said we need evidence like an ad or reciept that shows its in stock and what the 50% off price would be. I said well as it happens I have one in the car, the manager was happy enough then but only matched the price on a 4 pack of punk IPA.


----------



## Golani51 (30/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> You reckon ? They had several English beers , Duvel , Leffe , Baltika Dark as well as heaps of Aussie micro's when i was there tonight... I even got some Timmemans Gueze Lambic at 50% off too , as they were outta date !
> Happy Days



I didn't see sany Timmerman's for half price, neither yesterday nor this morning. Are there any left??

Also, who was the bastard that got the remaining Duvel, and left me with only three?? There were loads yesterday!!

I had to settle for Holgate Temptress this morning!!


----------



## big78sam (30/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> I had to settle for Holgate Temptress this morning!!



It's a hard life isn't it, having to settle for a 6 of temptress :icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (30/6/11)

northside novice said:


> mate I've been like a bitch on heat ! been to nearly every store in bris at least once  might try to pick up 4 x pacific ale tomorrow to finish off :chug:





Have I gone overboard?? All 6ers are two deep.


----------



## bowser (30/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> Have I gone overboard?? All 6ers are two deep.




Ill be going back tonight, hopefully i can convince the wife to come to get the last two 6 packs.


----------



## DU99 (30/6/11)

caroline springs had pacific ale,plenty of leffe..


----------



## big78sam (30/6/11)

This is making me cry. We have a huge range at Sunbury but I can't get foursquare on my phone and they won't do the offer without it!!!


----------



## Dazza88 (30/6/11)

Dans at Northlakes match the deal today. Got a grimbergen dubbel sixer. Also had Youngs double choc stout for 2 95 in bargain bi, got three. A day of double.


----------



## DU99 (30/6/11)

Youngs double choc stout that's a bargain


----------



## fcmcg (30/6/11)

DU99 said:


> Youngs double choc stout that's a bargain


Don't try and enter one at stout extravaganza h34r: lol


----------



## DU99 (30/6/11)

me..i wouldn't do that...maybe pardox imperial stout(brewdog)


----------



## fcmcg (30/6/11)

DU99 said:


> me..i wouldn't do that...maybe pardox imperial stout(brewdog)


Good luck trying to sneak that one past us lol


----------



## tui (1/7/11)

So this special has ended & Im gutted that I only found it yesterday but managed to snag a sixer of Schofferhoffer on the way home. Can anyone tell me do they run specials all the time if so what is the special for July or is this just a one off deal


----------



## The Giant (1/7/11)

No special for July as yet

I dare say they got raped so hard that they are really questioning the next special they do hahahah


----------



## stillscottish (1/7/11)

Looks like this month's one is going to be a wine one if their Twitter feed is anything to go by.

"hold off on your wine purchases until tomorrow "


----------



## bowser (1/7/11)

stillscottish said:


> Looks like this month's one is going to be a wine one if their Twitter feed is anything to go by.
> 
> "hold off on your wine purchases until tomorrow  "



Yep its a wine special.

Foursquare

"A SMALL PRICE TO PAY FOR FREE WINE TODAY! Spend $15 or more on any wine product and get a FREE bottle of Cradle Bay Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc 750ml or Parson's Paddock McLaren Vale Shiraz 750ml"


----------



## DU99 (1/7/11)

both wines retail about $12-15..


----------



## DU99 (1/8/11)

NEW OFFER
cider any 6 single bottles mix and match...30% off


----------



## adryargument (1/8/11)

Not as great as the 50% off beer offer, however i believe this month i am going to sample plenty of ciders...


----------



## bowser (1/9/11)

So this month it is buy one 6 pack of any matilda bay range get one free

Not too bad, time to stock up on Alpha and Dogbolter

Link


----------



## argon (1/9/11)

that's a good deal... might get some alpha's over the weekend


----------



## adryargument (1/9/11)

Great news, will be dropping in after work.
Would love to get my hands on some dogbolter, but rare as hell where i am.


----------



## Dazza88 (1/9/11)

Might compare their bo pils to mine

```

```


----------



## DU99 (1/9/11)

have to check the offer near where i live


----------



## J Grimmer (1/9/11)

Nice offer from 1st choice, must try the BoPils and Alpha.


----------



## Northside Novice (1/9/11)

oh boy here we go again


----------



## Dazza88 (1/9/11)

Indeed northside.


----------



## chunckious (1/9/11)

My local never had Alpha, so will be giving my first BoPils a go.


----------



## argon (2/9/11)

dropped in to 1st choice last night and grabbed a 6 of Fat Yak and Bo Pils. My local doesn't stock Alpha or Dogbolter, which were my first choice. $18 for 12 beers i not too bad and been a while since i've had either of these.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/9/11)

argon said:


> My local doesn't stock Alpha or Dogbolter,


which store was that? just so I know not to go there


----------



## chunckious (2/9/11)

I know that Waterford & Browns Plains don't mate.


----------



## argon (2/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> which store was that? just so I know not to go there


Mansfield on Wecker road

Edit: i'll probably try the one on Newnham Rd Upper Mt Gravatt and see if they have the full lineup there


----------



## Moz (2/9/11)

I went into Oxley last night and it looks like a few people smashed it before I got there. No Alpha on the shelves, no Fat Yak on the shelves, 3 bottles of Dogbolter only. They did have Boh Pils, Redback and Big Helga. I may need to go for a drive today.


----------



## bowser (2/9/11)

It is about time Dans came in with a counter offer. Dans also has the long shot which i havent seen at 1st.


----------



## adryargument (2/9/11)

Grabbed a 6 pack of Fat Yak and a 4 pack of Alpha last night.
Staff were quite confused as the system ended up giving me both for the cheaper 4 pack Alpha price. ($14:50ish)

Definitely somethings up with the process/codes.


----------



## QldKev (2/9/11)

I missed out last time as my Symbian phone (Nokia) crashed everytime I tried to log in. 

I checked this morning in the OVI store and a new version 'foursquare for Symbian' was available. Worked perfect.

No Alpha ale at the local, but I got a 6 pack of Bo Pils and a Fat Yak for $15.50 so pretty happy, will be back there tomorrow 

QldKev


----------



## Dazza88 (2/9/11)

Bo pils and dogbolter. 

lutwyche rd

no alpha that i saw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/9/11)

Went to Chancellor Park, tried to get dogbolter & fat yak. I was told that can't I get a six & a four pack, I had to get two of either..
sounded like bollocks but the mentally challenged checkout chick was struggling enough as it was.

I would have got some Alphas but they were $25 / 4 pack.. WTF, is that normal?


----------



## chunckious (2/9/11)

$17 @ DM


----------



## Bubba Q (3/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Went to Chancellor Park, tried to get dogbolter & fat yak. I was told that can't I get a six & a four pack, I had to get two of either..
> sounded like bollocks but the mentally challenged checkout chick was struggling enough as it was.
> 
> I would have got some Alphas but they were $25 / 4 pack.. WTF, is that normal?



check the price tag on the shelf. i was left pondering why the alphas were going fo $25 when the tag said the price for a single was $5. Turns out the label on the shelf is $25 for a six pack which doesnt help because they are sold in four packs


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/9/11)

shelf price said 4 pack, and the singles were 6-something.


----------



## tiprya (3/9/11)

Tag said 6 packs for the Alpha - so I grabbed 3x4 packs for the $23 or whatever it is.

No Dogbolter unfortunately - I wanted to try some.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/9/11)

yeh pretty sure I made that up last night. /drunkpost.


----------



## DU99 (4/9/11)

No Dogbolter @ caroline springs store,got myself somealpha


----------



## joshuahardie (6/9/11)

QldKev said:


> I missed out last time as my Symbian phone (Nokia) crashed everytime I tried to log in.
> 
> I checked this morning in the OVI store and a new version 'foursquare for Symbian' was available. Worked perfect.
> 
> ...



Kev, 
When you checked in did you get a picture showing the offer?
When I did it on my symbian phone using the same app you mention, I didn't get the offer as a large picture. just a couple of lines of text outlining the offer. As the store I went to had not seen that version before, they were a little hesitant to give me the deal, because they are used to seeing it on a iphone etc etc.

Worked out in the end, but Erina store does not have Alpha, which I am not impressed about.


----------



## Parks (6/9/11)

joshuahardie said:


> Kev,
> When you checked in did you get a picture showing the offer?
> When I did it on my symbian phone using the same app you mention, I didn't get the offer as a large picture. just a couple of lines of text outlining the offer. As the store I went to had not seen that version before, they were a little hesitant to give me the deal, because they are used to seeing it on a iphone etc etc.
> 
> Worked out in the end, but Erina store does not have Alpha, which I am not impressed about.



I did it on the iphone and it was the same - just a line of text.

Awesome deal - $16 for a 6 pack of bohemian pils and a 4 pack of Alpha Pale ale. Gave myself a father's day present of a bottle of Youngs Double Choc Stout which I hadn't tried before - YUMMMMMMMM....


----------



## QldKev (6/9/11)

Just a few lines of text on mine, but they just read it and processed it with no queries. 


QldKev


----------



## adam77 (6/9/11)

Anyone been able to find the dogbolter in Brisbane? I have been to 3 stores - Mansfield, Mt Gravatt and Cannon Hill and neither of them had it.

Adam.


----------



## DU99 (9/9/11)

No dogbolter or Alpha at moonee pond's store..according to the staff all stores have different stock..try Port Melbourne on the weekend


----------



## Matt Browne (9/9/11)

I just grabbed a doz Fat Yaks very happy!!!
2 other guys checked in using 4square at the same time.
Must be pretty popular!!!


----------



## cliffo (1/10/11)

The buy one get one free six pack deal is back for October


----------



## DU99 (1/10/11)

I think you better read it again first pack full price second half price..


----------



## cliffo (1/10/11)

DU99 said:


> I think you better read it again first pack full price second half price..



Hmm...I was squinting at it on my mobile if that makes for a valid excuse


----------

